# 5 bước đơn giản giúp cải thiện làn da sần sùi, khô ráp



## vietmom (31/3/18)

*Bạn có thể không gặp vấn đề về mụn nhưng một làn da khô ráp, sần sùi, kém mịn màng cũng sẽ khiến bạn đau đầu và tự ti. Vậy làm thế nào để bạn lấy lại được làn da mịn màng, trắng hồng và xinh đẹp?*

Nguyên nhân khiến da mặt của bạn bị sần sùi chủ yếu là do tế bào chết tích tụ trên da. Ngoài ra, nguyên nhân cũng có thể là da tiếp xúc nhiều với ánh sáng mặt trời khiến da lão hóa sớm. Nếu bạn muốn da mình mềm mại hơn, láng mịn hơn và không còn tình trạng da sần sùi, khô ráp, không đều màu thì hãy làm theo 5 bước dưới đây.

*Tẩy da chết*
Theo các chuyên gia da liễu, tế bào chết là một trong những nguyên nhân chính khiến làn da của bạn không thể mịn màng. Vậy, cách đơn giản nhất cho bạn để cải thiện làn da chính là tẩy da chết thường xuyên. Bạn nên tẩy da chết 1-2 lần một tuần, đặc biệt là tập trung vào những vùng da có vấn đề. Tuy vậy cũng đừng mạnh tay khi tẩy da chết, hãy thật nhẹ nhàng để tránh làm tổn thương da.

_

_
_Muốn có làn da mịn màng, bạn cần tẩy da chết hoặc lột mặt nạ đều đặn để loại bỏ da chết, lớp bã nhờn thừa thãi trên da_
​*Lột da hóa học*
Nếu bạn không thích tẩy da chết cơ học thì hãy thử lột da hóa học (chemical peel). Lột da hóa học sẽ ít gây tổn thương cho da hơn là tẩy da chết cơ học trong trường hợp bạn thích kỳ cọ mạnh tay. Bạn nên chọn các loại mặt nạ lột da có chứa Glycolic Acid để vừa loại bỏ da chết hiệu quả lại vừa kích thích tăng sinh collagen, từ đó giúp bề mặt da mịn màng hơn và da đều màu hơn.

*Chăm sóc vùng da không đều màu bằng cách cấp dưỡng, cấp nước đầy đủ*
Nguyên nhân khiến da không đều màu cũng có thể đến từ việc da quá khô và tiết không đủ dầu. Bạn có thể bôi thêm chút dầu dưỡng vào những vùng da sần sùi, sau một thời gian da sẽ cải thiện đáng kể và trở nên mềm mại, mịn màng và đều màu hơn.

*Sử dụng các sản phẩm có chứa vitamin C*

_

_
_Vitamin C nổi tiếng là có khả năng trị mụn, làm sáng da, làm đều màu da và giúp da mịn màng_​
Vitamin C không những có khả năng chống lão hóa, làm sáng da, mờ vết thâm mà còn có khả năng giúp da mềm mại và mịn màng hơn. Nếu da bạn đang gặp vấn đề về da sần sùi, không đều màu thì đừng bỏ qua thành phần thần thánh này. Bạn có thể sử dụng serum vitamin C, kem dưỡng vitamin C... sau một thời gian da bạn sẽ sáng mịn, đều màu hơn đấy.

*Bôi kem chống nắng đúng cách*
Nếu bạn không bôi kem chống nắng đúng cách thì đừng hỏi vì sao da bạn gặp nhiều vấn đề, đặc biệt là da sần sùi, kém mịn màng, sạm và không đều màu. Hãy nhớ bôi kem chống nắng đủ lượng và bôi lại sau 2 giờ trong suốt cả ngày, dù có trời râm mát.

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------



## hiền oanh mai (26/6/20)

Lột da hóa học sẽ ít gây tổn thương cho da hơn là tẩy da chết cơ học trong trường hợp bạn thích kỳ cọ mạnh tay


----------

